# I've received 6.3



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

I made a "daily call" this morning. After the call it said "pending restart". I restarted, now I have version 6.3 on my hr10-250.

I am in NYC if that makes a difference.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

I just did the same, and my system is restarting right now! lets hope! 6.3 is out!!!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I have the 6.3 slices sitting in /SwSystem at this very moment!! Mine won't update however since I have softwareupdate set to false. I'll have to wait until someone has figured out the new tivoapp patches before I can let it install.


6.3-01-2-357 to be exact.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Please post all upgrades/improvements/new menu options etc.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

The improvements that I have noticed so far are, faster Guide, folders for the list of recorded shows, speedier TV show searches, as well as faster modifications to Season Pass options.

It just seems to be faster over all.


----------



## asousa (Sep 12, 2006)

Mike770 said:


> The improvements that I have noticed so far are, faster Guide, folders for the list of recorded shows, speedier TV show searches, as well as faster modifications to Season Pass options.
> 
> It just seems to be faster over all.


a lot faster?? Or is it time to upgrade to the HR20? I am on the fence on the upgrade... waiting to get the 6.3 before I decide


----------



## tase2 (Nov 19, 2004)

Mike770 said:


> The improvements that I have noticed so far are, faster Guide, folders for the list of recorded shows, speedier TV show searches, as well as faster modifications to Season Pass options.
> 
> It just seems to be faster over all.


OMG

I am so excited.

Please post if anyone has an already hacked unit, the experience of upgrading without losing all the hacks.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

asousa said:


> a lot faster?? Or is it time to upgrade to the HR20? I am on the fence on the upgrade... waiting to get the 6.3 before I decide


To what the speeds were before, it is a lot faster. Before the upgrade, any sort of changes to the Season passes were painfully slow.

So in my eye any sort of speed upgrade to the hr10-250 could be seen as "a lot faster".


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

ALOT faster, and I cant say too much as I just was doing a test call to clear out the system, my hr20 is replacing the HR10, soo I wont get to use it!  but it is out, and it is nice!


----------



## ricklehner (Aug 24, 2006)

Is anyone in the DC area having trouble with SD Channel 5 WTTG Washington? Getting pixelation and total audio dropout for 3-5 seconds but only on WTTG, no other channels. Its not individual H10-250 or my Directv non-Tivo DVR, since get same problem on both components.


----------



## Sknzfan (Aug 26, 2006)

How will I be able to tell if I have been UPDATED ?
Thanx


Never mind...figured it out...downloading updates now.
Thanx


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

Sknzfan said:


> How will I be able to tell if I have been UPDATED ?
> Thanx


After the call it said "pending restart"


----------



## Sknzfan (Aug 26, 2006)

larryk said:


> After the call it said "pending restart"


Yep ! just saw that Thanx soooooooo much..kinda Exciting huh ? :lol:


----------



## shadyB (Sep 12, 2006)

ricklehner said:


> Is anyone in the DC area having trouble with SD Channel 5 WTTG Washington? Getting pixelation and total audio dropout for 3-5 seconds but only on WTTG, no other channels. Its not individual H10-250 or my Directv non-Tivo DVR, since get same problem on both components.


Getting the same problems, on all my boxes. I will look to see if there is any info regarding this.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

No Luck for me!
How do you force the download?


----------



## anastasio24 (Aug 17, 2006)

ricklehner said:


> Is anyone in the DC area having trouble with SD Channel 5 WTTG Washington? Getting pixelation and total audio dropout for 3-5 seconds but only on WTTG, no other channels. Its not individual H10-250 or my Directv non-Tivo DVR, since get same problem on both components.


I have had the problem since late last week. I could not even watch Simpsons or Family Guy on Sunday. I have heard that the Local HD feeds do not have this problem.


----------



## Sknzfan (Aug 26, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> No Luck for me!
> How do you force the download?


Make it " Call in " ....
I've tried this too...just One of the Two I have recieved the Update...kind weird....:grin:

Anyway...we'll all have it soon


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Thnx


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike770 said:


> I made a "daily call" this morning. After the call it said "pending restart". I restarted, now I have version 6.3 on my hr10-250.
> 
> I am in NYC if that makes a difference.


I'm also in NYC (Queens)...no luck for me yet.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Sknzfan said:


> How will I be able to tell if I have been UPDATED ?
> Thanx
> 
> Never mind...figured it out...downloading updates now.
> Thanx


What did you do? I tried forcing calls - nothing happened.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Car1181 said:


> I'm also in NYC (Queens)...no luck for me yet.


So I guess geographic location is no indication because I am also in Queens.

I wonder how they calculate who gets the update first. I just got the hr10-250 (late August 2006) . So I don't think it has to do with "seniority". Who knows?


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

ricklehner said:


> Is anyone in the DC area having trouble with SD Channel 5 WTTG Washington? Getting pixelation and total audio dropout for 3-5 seconds but only on WTTG, no other channels. Its not individual H10-250 or my Directv non-Tivo DVR, since get same problem on both components.


See this thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=653157#post653157


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

Have it in area code 63376!


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Where does it say "pending restart"?


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

dthoman said:


> Where does it say "pending restart"?


It is in the section in which you have make a "Daily Call" in the status area. Normally it would say succesfully completed, or something along those line, when there is an update available it will say "pending restart".


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

Reggie3 said:


> What did you do? I tried forcing calls - nothing happened.


Then your unit hasn't downloaded it yet, the forced call just enables the update after it's downloaded over the dish.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

My receiver just made it's daily call on its own (as scheduled) 20 minutes ago. I am not at home, husband is (not as familar with the receiver). He said the next daily call is scheduled for Saturday. I asked him to restart the receiver. I am waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Mine is updating at this moment!

~Alan


----------



## tavarua88 (Aug 8, 2005)

dumb question, dont have access to a phone line. would it be ok for me to go to a friend's house with a phone line just to do the dial in part and bring the unit back home to get the download? he also has directv but not sure if i could do the download there.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

It finished updating a while ago. I now have folders...YAY!!! I did notice a couple of things though...

One: As it has been said before, the channels you receive, and favorite channels list needs updating after the software upgrade (If you're expecting something to record before you can do this, don't upgrade!). However, once this is done, the "Channels You Receive" list changes to "Channel List". This setup is different from the SD DirecTiVo units out there, but is just like the Stand-Alone TiVos in that you use a checkmark for channels you receive, and thumbs-up for channels you want in your "Favorites" guide.

Two: Whenever you change to a ATSC channel, the "Searching For Signal on: Antenna In" message comes up for a split before it disappears.

Three: I was hoping that they would update some of the channel logos, particularly MyNetworkTV and The CW, but when I checked a MyNetworkTV station, it was still a blank logo. If anybody else wants to check out other stations, please do.

~Alan


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

what's the max time it has taken to reboot this? i'd love to do it when/if i get it but can't afford the machine out for a few hours


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

newsposter said:


> what's the max time it has taken to reboot this? i'd love to do it when/if i get it but can't afford the machine out for a few hours


Mine took roughly 20 minuntes even though it said that the update could take up 1 hour.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

:icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry:

I want my 6.3

:icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry:


----------



## 69RoadRunner (Feb 17, 2006)

One of mine must have updated last night while I was out. When I got back, the 30 second skip feature wasn't working. At first I thought the power must have gone out, but now I realize it was probably the update. I'll have to check when I get home.

I also have an HR20 that should arrive today, but won't have a 5LNB dish for a while. Now if I only had some time....


----------



## Sknzfan (Aug 26, 2006)

I only have the Update on ONE unit...the other has dialed in but not downloaded the update...anyone else finding this ?
Another thing ,mine will NOT dial in to DVR Service....same one with the update...odd ?

Thanx


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

dthoman said:


> My receiver just made it's daily call on its own (as scheduled) 20 minutes ago. I am not at home, husband is (not as familar with the receiver). He said the next daily call is scheduled for Saturday. I asked him to restart the receiver. I am waiting to see what happens.


Restarting it won't force the phone call, you need to go into the phone settings and force it to make it's daily call.



tavarua88 said:


> dumb question, dont have access to a phone line. would it be ok for me to go to a friend's house with a phone line just to do the dial in part and bring the unit back home to get the download? he also has directv but not sure if i could do the download there.


You can do this once the code has downloaded, the phone call is required to activate the upgrade after the code is downloaded.



Sknzfan said:


> I only have the Update on ONE unit...the other has dialed in but not downloaded the update...anyone else finding this ?
> 
> Thanx


It's a staged roll out so this is possible.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tavarua88 said:


> dumb question, dont have access to a phone line. would it be ok for me to go to a friend's house with a phone line just to do the dial in part and bring the unit back home to get the download?


I would be afraid to as calling in from the wrong number may cause your receiver to be disabled. Then again, if this is just a TiVo thing, maybe not.

I would suggest that you call tech support before you try it.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

69RoadRunner said:


> One of mine must have updated last night while I was out. When I got back, the 30 second skip feature wasn't working. At first I thought the power must have gone out, but now I realize it was probably the update. I'll have to check when I get home.


After a software upgrade or power cycle, you have to re-initiate the 30 sec. skip.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

my cousin just got the update, he says when ever he goes from HD channel to SD, the audio cuts out, I had him reset the reciever will let you guys know how it goes. 
edit: no audio on his tivo, any suggestions?


----------



## Goobz! (Sep 12, 2006)

Has anyone here recv'd the update with a Zippered TiVo making a "Fake Call"!?


----------



## mateom199 (Sep 14, 2006)

stuart628 said:


> my cousin just got the update, he says when ever he goes from HD channel to SD, the audio cuts out, I had him reset the reciever will let you guys know how it goes.
> edit: no audio on his tivo, any suggestions?


THe update resets the Dolby Digital settings. Go back in and turn DD on,
should solve the problem assuming your audio worked before.


----------



## myboyblue (Sep 14, 2006)

ricklehner said:


> Is anyone in the DC area having trouble with SD Channel 5 WTTG Washington? Getting pixelation and total audio dropout for 3-5 seconds but only on WTTG, no other channels. Its not individual H10-250 or my Directv non-Tivo DVR, since get same problem on both components.


Ive been having problems with WTTG since Sunday morning. I think they're doing some work on their towers.


----------



## BigEHokie (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm in Blacksburg, VA and I have received the update here. I forced the daily call and after it was completed, it said "Pending restart". So I restarted and now I'm waiting for the install to finish...

I can't wait! It was worth shutting off this Thurs night football game to complete the install, WVU was crushing MD!

Software all installed and there's a definite speed difference. Now only if I could get my locals via antenna I would be a happy camper...


----------



## tdixon7559 (Apr 14, 2006)

Got it in Kansas City, MO


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

MikeW said:


> :icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry:
> 
> I want my 6.3
> 
> :icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry:


All I can hear when I read that is the 1980's Dire Straits tune "I want my MTV". 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ciscokidd979 (Aug 21, 2006)

In OKC and gonna give it a try...Will let ya'll know!


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Mike770 said:


> It is in the section in which you have make a "Daily Call" in the status area. Normally it would say succesfully completed, or something along those line, when there is an update available it will say "pending restart".


Yes. I am in Pittsburgh, PA, and I found that message. I am restarting now.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

rbpeirce said:


> Yes. I am in Pittsburgh, PA, and I found that message. I am restarting now.


Well, that didn't work. I still have 3.1. I am going to force a call and this time I will do a pull-the-plug reset.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

rbpeirce said:


> Well, that didn't work. I still have 3.1. I am going to force a call and this time I will do a pull-the-plug reset.


Still no joy. 3.1 still shows. Guess it just hasn't rolled out in my are yet. I wonder why I got the "pending reset" message.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm still waiting in middle Tennessee. I forced a call last night but there was no update.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

I have 6.3. Forced the call last night and manually restarted the unit.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

NO 6.3 for me.


----------



## Chunky (Sep 15, 2006)

Hello, I noticed that my RED record LED on the front panel turned and remained YELLOW for much of the night last night. When I tried to record a program (as a test), it turned RED. It then went back to YELLOW when I stopped recording. I noticed this after I forced a daily call. This morning, the LED was back to normal, ie OFF. Do any of you know what the YELLOW record LED signifies? I thought that it might be downloading 6.3, but I still had 3.1 this morning.


----------



## mattpol (Aug 20, 2006)

Where is my 6.3? I am the epitome of impatient.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Chunky - that's by design. When the TiVo is on the phone, the LED turns yellow. It's supposed to become orange if you're recording and phoning at the same time.

I have 2 HR10's, neither has it it. C'est la vie!


----------



## 69RoadRunner (Feb 17, 2006)

Do you do a system test to force a call, or is there another method?


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

69RoadRunner said:


> Do you do a system test to force a call, or is there another method?


If you go to settings, and then select phone, there's an option for "perform daily call now" or something to that effect.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

CraterGrillo said:


> If you go to settings, and then select phone, there's an option for "perform daily call now" or something to that effect.


But there appears to be no reason to until the software gets downloaded - and D* must have some algorithm that they are using to allow ones receiver to download it.

BTW - still waiting on my download too.


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

Reggie3 said:


> But there appears to be no reason to until the software gets downloaded -


However, if you are not running hacks, then you wouldn't know if the software has been downloaded, or not, hence the call...


----------



## jeffster (Nov 3, 2005)

Reggie3 said:


> But there appears to be no reason to until the software gets downloaded - and D* must have some algorithm that they are using to allow ones receiver to download it.
> 
> BTW - still waiting on my download too.


Got it on one of mine, and not the other. The one that got it is the newer of the two (and has already been replaced once due to bad disk), so who knows what the criteria are...


----------



## 69RoadRunner (Feb 17, 2006)

CraterGrillo said:


> If you go to settings, and then select phone, there's an option for "perform daily call now" or something to that effect.


Thanks! I don't have any hacks, so I'll give that a try every so often.


----------



## tdixon7559 (Apr 14, 2006)

mateom199 said:


> THe update resets the Dolby Digital settings. Go back in and turn DD on,
> should solve the problem assuming your audio worked before.


I had the same problem. Thanks for the fix.


----------



## Toshiro_Mifune (Feb 15, 2006)

I got it lastnight after I forced the daily call. Much improved!


----------



## turbrodude (Sep 18, 2006)

6.3 froze up on me this weekend. I've had the HR10-250 since June and its worked perfectly (just real slow) until now. The 6.3 upgrade caused the first lock up. After pushing every button on the unit for a few minutes, I had to unplug it to do anything. It seemed to have become unresponsive a couple other times, but after about 10 seconds, it came back. 

Also - it would have been nice if something explained how to re-create the "Favorite" channels list. I noticed a previous post where it says to use the 'Thumbs Up' button on the "Channels List" but had I not read that, I would have no idea because the "Favorite List" in the channel setup has disappeared.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

FYI - 6.3 rollout has been frozen. See Earl's thread for more information.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

and hdtivo owners cried....bet they will never fix it and we will be stuck...6.3 machines will sell for 1000 on ebay


----------

